# please lock or delete!



## Chikn Luva (Oct 8, 2011)

Please lock or delete.


----------



## Chikn Luva (Oct 8, 2011)

.


----------



## elevan (Oct 8, 2011)

kstaven said:
			
		

> While many may appreciate you literary flair. Posting in the public domain is an open invitation to get you work ripped off. I have experienced this twice in the past. Secondly you need to watch the rules of forums you post on with material such as this because by doing so you could be giving up the rights to your own material.
> 
> In the unlikely event BYH was to change hands to a less than savory sort the rules agreed to upon when joining could be a problem in getting any form of publishing or copyright. Or if it was published royalties could be claimed.
> 
> ...


----------

